# Cooking with bananas- Tips



## DampCharcoal (Feb 12, 2005)

When baking with bananas, use firm yellow bananas with green tips. They will soften but not become mushy during the cooking process.
When making desserts that are not cooked, use bananas that are yellow but not brown.
When making a dish that calls for mashed bananas, use bananas that are yellow but have brown spots.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Alix (Feb 12, 2005)

Good tips! Thanks DC!


----------

